# Tradução "português neutro"



## guihenning

Oi, gente. Preciso de traduzir um par de frases do romanche para o português. A intenção era achar uma terceira via que não ficasse nem muito brasileira nem muito portuguesa. Sei que é algo difícil, mas gostaria duma tradução tão neutra quanto possível. O contexto é uma placa numa estação de trens na Engadina, que dá as instruções gerais opara embarque e desembarque. Segue o original:

_"*Cumprai per plaschair Voss bigliet a l'automat. En trens accumpagnads da persunal da tren, stuais Vus pajar un supplement da CHF 10-, sche Vus cumprais il bigliet en il tren*"

A tradução toscamente literal:  Comprai, por favor, o vosso bilhete no caixa automático. Em trens acompanhados de tripulação, sois obrigados a pagar uma taxa de 10 francos, caso compreis o bilhete no trem._

A minha tentativa_: *Por* favor, compre/Favor comprar o seu *bilhete* no *guichê*. Em *trens* *tripulados*, será cobrada uma taxa de 10 CHF adicionais, caso a compra seja efetuada no interior do* trem*._

As palavras em negrito são as mais importantes/problemáticas, visto que há diferenças entre elas, até mesmo no Brasil. Não gosto nada de "guichê" e "caixa automático" me parece um calque, mas ainda vai… Talvez possa trocar "trem" por "carro" ou parafrasear para poder pôr em seu lugar "vagão" ou mesmo, quem sabe, "veículo"? "caso a compra seja efetuada no interior do veículo…"(?). "trens tripulados" também não me agrada nada, mas traduções não são o meu forte.

Sugestões?


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> _A tradução toscamente literal:  Comprai, por favor, o vosso bilhete no caixa automático. Em trens acompanhados de tripulação, sois obrigados a pagar uma taxa de 10 francos, caso compreis o bilhete no trem.
> 
> A minha tentativa: *Por* favor, compre/Favor comprar o seu *bilhete* no *guichê*. Em *trens* *tripulados*, será cobrada uma taxa de 10 CHF adicionais, caso a compra seja efetuada no interior do* trem*.
> 
> As palavras em negrito são as mais importantes, visto que há diferenças entre elas, até mesmo no Brasil. Não gosto nada de "guichê" e "caixa automático" me parece um calque, mas ainda vai… Talvez possa trocar "trem" por "carro" ou parafrasear para poder pôr em seu lugar "vagão" ou mesmo, quem sabe, "veículo"? "caso a compra seja efetuada no interior do veículo…"(?). "trens tripulados" também não me agrada nada, mas traduções não são o meu forte.
> 
> Sugestões?_



É difícil agradar a gregos e troianos. Há palavras diferentes nos dois países...  Em Portugal, dizemos caixa automática? /máquina de venda de bilhetes, comboio,...

Por favor, compre o (seu) título de transporte na bilheteira (antes de embarcar). Em comboios tripulados, será cobrada uma taxa de ....

Ou talvez mudar a ordem, primeiro dizer que se a pessoa comprar o bilhete no comboio, será cobrada uma taxa...


----------



## Guigo

englishmania said:


> É difícil agradar a gregos e troianos. Há palavras diferentes nos dois países...  Em Portugal, dizemos caixa automática? /máquina de venda de bilhetes, comboio,...
> 
> Por favor, compre o (seu) título de transporte na bilheteira (antes de embarcar). Em comboios tripulados, será cobrada uma taxa de ....
> 
> Ou talvez mudar a ordem, primeiro dizer que se a pessoa comprar o bilhete no comboio, será cobrada uma taxa...



Penso que a tradução da @englishmania está bem próxima da "neutralidade". 

- _Caixa automático_ se diz, no Brasil. Já estamos quase lá, neste quesito;
- _Veículo_ (ou _carro_) poderia substituir comboio ou trem;
- Talvez _título de transporte _possa ser apenas _passagem_ (seria possível, em Portugal?).


----------



## machadinho

'Tripulação' e 'tripulado' não se aplicam a trens, se aplicam? Talvez 'pessoal ferroviário'?


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> 'Tripulação' e 'tripulado' não se aplicam a trens, se aplicam? Talvez 'pessoal ferroviário'?



Penso que se aplicam sim.
O Fim dos Maquinistas? Primeiro Trem Não Tripulado da VALE.


----------



## guihenning

Esses "_trens acompanhados de pessoal de trem_" é muito estranho mesmo, mas como o Guigo mostra e segundo o Houaiss, "tripulação" vale para trens. Deste mesmo modo valeria também "equipagem", mas nunca nem vi a palavra equipagem ser utilizada fora do contexto náutico.
De início tinha a intenção de tentar preservar tanto quanto possível a estrutura sintática do original, por questões estéticas e de comparação. A placa não ficará permanentemente exposta na estação, é uma ação do _Romanisches Seminar_ da Universidade para a semana românica e para a promoção do romanche, que está dando os últimos suspiros, infelizmente.
Vai haver uma exposição e nela constarão as traduções para as diferentes línguas neolatinas, como se fossem réplicas da placa onde se encontra o original. Coisa comum na suíça por conta da miríade de idiomas. Infelizmente não sei como ficaram as outras, mas suponho que em italiano e em francês não haja "équipage/equipaggio" na tradução e para isso vale acrescentar que não se trata, necessariamente, de tripulação. Alguns trens da ferrovia rética, como é o caso do que diz a placa, têm uns "vendedores ambulantes" com maquinetas que vendem bilhetes para quem ainda não os tenha comprado, mas não é oferecido nenhum serviço como em aviões, por exemplo, exceto nos trens com restaurantes. _(talvez por isso mesmo no original tenha-se escolhido "pessoal" em vez de tripulação?)_
No fim talvez eu fique mesmo com "trem", porque nas outras placas que ficarão ao lado desta se lerá "_tren, tren, train, treno_" e fazer um super malabarismo para contornar só essa palavra pode pecar em clareza e concisão.
Fica então o problema de bilhete/passagem/título de viagem e bilheteria e/ou caixa automátic(a/o). E da estrutura das últimas frases sobre o bilhete ser comprado no interior do veículo.

Obrigado pelas sugestões até aqui.


----------



## machadinho

Bom, como estamos falando duma placa de verdade e que vai ficar na Europa, acho que o português europeu deveria prevalecer: comboio.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Bom, como estamos falando duma placa de verdade e que vai ficar na Europa, acho que o português europeu deveria prevalecer: comboio.


Faz sentido, mas comboio me parece ser lusismo. Antes era em toda a lusofonia "trem", não?! e nas outras traduções é a variante dessa palavra que se lerá. A intenção era não precisar criar duas traduções separadas ou criar uma que ficasse muito brasileira ou portuguesa (para as madames não torcerem os narizinhos ao lerem a placa) e por questões de espaço e de língua mesmo. E também tentar ver o quão possível é/seria criar traduções mais ou menos neutras.
De todo o modo não me importaria nem um pouco em adotar comboio, mas para fins de comparação "trem" ficaria levemente melhor… E se tiver de adotar as outras sugestões mais portuguesas para poder manter "trem" de contraponto, faço sem problema.


----------



## machadinho

O meu narizinho faria contorções pruma placa em português europeu no coração de Buenos Aires. Se bem que não, né? Fica na Europa também.


----------



## Carfer

Ora, @machadinho, aqui na Europa o português que mais se encontra nos locais e folhetos turísticos é o brasileiro, o que é lógico e natural visto que são muitos mais e mais atractivos para o negócio (por vezes, exibem em público notas de €500 para todos verem, como eu já vi mais do que uma vez sem que antes tivesse já tido oportunidade de lobrigar alguma). Até mesmo em Portugal, os autocarros turísticos, tipo Cityrama, distinguem as duas variantes, quer nos letreiros e símbolos, quer na língua dos guias sonoros.


----------



## machadinho

Ai, que vergonha! Notas de €500, é? Até os autocarros turísticos, é? Ai...


----------



## guihenning

@machadinho, a questão é que a placa não tem a intenção última de informar, é uma ação da UZH para promoção das neolatinas e do romanche. Se o objetivo da placa fosse ficar permanentemente na estação (e no stand da Universidade) para efetivamente informar os lusófonos, eu teria pedido por uma tradução do português europeu de cara, pois há dezenas de milhões de portugueses por aqui, sobretudo onde se fala romanche. Nalguns lugares as crianças chegam a aprender a cantar músicas natalinas em português antes de aprender as em romanche por conta da influência dos petizes portugueses na escola. Há mais falantes de português na Suíça que de romanche. A intenção do "trabalho de tradução" neste caso é linguística e tanto esta quanto a filologia não se interessam em específico mais por esta ou aquela variante, parte-se do princípio quase irreal de que aquilo redigido em "língua portuguesa" seja código compreendido por todos que falam português. Além disso, o espaço é diminuto e não faz sentido que apenas o português tenha duas traduções separadas enquanto todas as outras tenham sido "adaptadas" para serem mais universais. Sabe-se também que mesmo que se escolha uma variante por outra, todo mundo vai entender. Os portugueses sabem bem o que é trem e os brasileiros também sabem o que é comboio, por exemplo...
E depois ainda, sobre essa neutralidade, sei que tem havido também pequenos engasgos noutras traduções. Em francês se diz "_quatre-vingt-dix_", mas na Suíça se diz "_nonante_" e geralmente a solução é não usar o número em extenso, mas 90. O italiano suíço é também diferente do padrão falado na Itália e propõe igualmente alguns desafios.
Sobre narizes torcidos e quejandos, parece que os portugueses são extremamente tolerantes com o português do Brasil, mas o contrário não é (bem) verdade, infelizmente. Foram-me contados tantos "causos" desse duelo linguístico tanto na universidade quanto em Berna (da época em que os folhetos turísticos e avisos, em especial os do Palácio do Parlamento, eram traduzidos para português). As histórias são bizarras…


----------



## machadinho

> os brasileiros também sabem o que é comboio, por exemplo


Sabem... pode crê.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também já ia dizer, o Carfer foi mais rápido, o que mais se encontra na Europa são brasileiros, pelo menos em viagem pelo continente, portanto *trem* mesmo. Esquece o 'comboio' que, no caso, vai incluir uma pequena fatia de falantes de português em comparação. E como você mesmo apontou, trem vai ficar próximo das outras línguas. Ah... e com algumas exceções, quando se encontra tradução para o português nos outros países- e atualmente aumentou bastante - é no ''brasileiro'' mesmo, devido ao já mencionado.
Ai, guihe! que inveja de você!


----------



## machadinho

Só que há mais portugueses que brasileiros lá. Ah, Gui, vá em frente. Se é para brasileiro entender, não se esqueça dos emojis.


----------



## Carfer

Nem de propósito, ontem, logo no primeiro restaurante com que deparei numa cidade do interior de Portugal com algum movimento turistico, dei com o letreiro anexo, que acho que diz tudo.
Quanto ao tal termo neutro, creio que nenhum português espera encontrar a circular sobre carris uma carruagem puxada por cavalos (é esse o significado de 'trem', do qual, logicamente, já se esqueceram, como já não se lembram de que 'comboio' era, originalmente, um termo naval). 'Trem' é um compromisso perfeitamente aceitável no contexto.
Quanto ao resto, é bom não confundir turistas, que é a quem esses letreiros em geral se destinam, com residentes e imigrantes lusófonos. Em França, as duas maiores comunidades alófonas residentes são a norte-africana, com vários milhões,  e a portuguesa. Não temos o privilégio de placas que nos sejam dirigidas. A comunidade espanhola é, ao que julgo,  actualmente menor, mas há letreiros e mensagens sonoras em espanhol. Por quanto tempo, não sei. No aeroporto de Orly, por exemplo, já foram substituídas pelo mandarim. Se os chineses, que são uma pequena comunidade residente, continuarem a chegar às catadupas, bem podem os espanhóis dizer adeus às placas e avisos em castelhano. O critério que aí rege, portanto, é o económico. Os brasileiros que cá podem vir são em número considerável e gostam de gastar. Digam-me lá, portanto, que variante é que  um comerciante sensato vai escolher, a do visitante endinheirado ou a do imigrante que fugiu da miséria  e que, por força de viver e trabalhar no país, se parte do princípio que fala ou entende francês?


----------



## Vanda

Continuo com Carfer. Como turista 'viageira' na Europa, a primeira coisa que me chama a atenção é se tem ou não tradução para o português...e, quando tem, tem a bandeira brasileira, Machadinho gostando ou não.   É apenas uma questão numérica, sô.


----------



## guihenning

Fiquei mesmo com trem e bilheteria e bilhetes. O problema é mesmo com „trens tripulados“, mas o enrosco parece vir do romanche, que eu só falo o mais rudimentar do rudimentar, por isso a tradução é complicada. Estou esperando pela tradução em francês, que falo mais ou menos, para enfim saber como proceder em português com a parte em questão.


----------



## Carfer

Curiosamente, '_bilheteria_' é menos neutro do que '_trem_'. Um português vai certamente julgar que  é um erro ortográfico visto que o termo cá é '_bilheteira_'. Por isso, é bastante provável que fique mais perplexo perante '_bilheteria_' do que perante _'trem_', que certamente já ouviu ou leu mais vezes. Em todo o caso, se lhe parecer erro, também não tem grande importância porque deduz facilmente o significado e já está habituado a erros de português em documentos e sítios estrangeiros.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Curiosamente, '_bilheteria_' é menos neutro do que '_trem_'. Um português vai certamente julgar que  é um erro ortográfico visto que o termo cá é '_bilheteira_'. Por isso, é bastante provável que fique mais perplexo perante '_bilheteria_' do que perante _'trem_', que certamente já ouviu ou leu mais vezes. Em todo o caso, se lhe parecer erro, também não tem grande importância porque deduz facilmente o significado e já está habituado a erros de português em documentos e sítios estrangeiros.


Ah! Vi agora que englishmania tinha sugerido "bilheteira" em vez de "bilheteria". Eu nem tinha notado a diferença ortográfica e nem sabia dela. No máximo, julgaria que em Portugal fosse bilhet*a*ria…


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O problema é mesmo com „trens tripulados“, [...]


Tente algo mais literal:

_En trens accumpagnads da persunal da tren,_
Nos trens acompanhados de pessoal de bordo,
Nos trens providos de pessoal de bordo,
Nos trens com pessoal de bordo,​
Eu poria a última.


----------

